

The Government Technology Awards from Code for America - danhon
http://awards.codeforamerica.org/

======
danhon
New awards from Code for America recognizing the best government technologies
delivering better government for the people, by the people, in the 21st
century. Deadline: July 13!

~~~
danhon
Also, I work with the awards team at CfA. Will pass on questions and answers
in this thread.

